#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Mechanical Engineering Books (Send me LINKS)

## umarani

Hi i m umesh.. Pls. find list of Mechanical Engg. Books. Pls. send me links as per listed.
umeshsmane@gmail.com
Mechanical Engineering Books 
1) Engineering Mechanics:- 
 Engineering Mechanics Statics and Dynamics- Ferdinand L Singer
 Engineering Mechanics- Irving.H.Shames, Prentice Hall
 Engineering Mechanics- Timoshenko & Yound
 Engineering Mechanics- Umesh Regl & Tayal
 Engineering Mechanics- R.V.Kulkarni & R.D.Askhevkar
 Engineering Mechanics- S.S.Bharikati & J.G. Rajasekharappa

2) Strength of Materials & Applied Mechanics
 Strength of Materials & Applied Mechanics- I.B Prasad
 Text Book in Applied Mechanics- Malhotra, Subramanian, Gaholt & Rathore, New Age
 Engg Mechanics- KL Kumar, Tata McGraw Hill

3) Engineering Graphics 
 Engineering Drawing- N D Bhat, charotar
 Engineering Drawing- Narayana and Kannaiah, Scietech
 Engineering Drawing and Graphics- Venugopal, New Age

4) Thermodynamics 
 Engineering Thermodynamics- PK Nag, Tata McGraw Hill
 An Introduction to Thermodynamics- YVC Rao, New Age
 Thermodynamics & Heat Engines- Yadav, Central Book depot, Allahabad
 Basic Engineering Thermodynamics- Roy Choudhury, Tata McGraw Hill
 Engineering Thermodynamics with Applications- Burghardt, Hooper & Row
 Thermal Engineering- RK Rajput, Lakshmi Publications
 Engineering Thermodynamics- Roger & Mathew, Addision Wesly (Work & Heat Transfer)

4) Machine Drawing 
 Machine Drawing- KL Narayana, P kannaiah & K Venkata Reddy
 Machine Drawing- PS Gill
 Machine Drawing- Luzzader
 Machine Drawing- Rajput

5) Mechanics of Solids and SOM
 Strength of Materials & Mechanics of Solids vol 1- Punmia
 Strength of Materials- S Ramamrutham
 Solid Mechanics- Popov
 Elementary Strength of Materials- Timoshenko & Young

6) Mechanics of Fluids 
 Fluid Mechanics & hydraulic Machines- RK Bansal
 Fluid Mechanics- PH Modi & SM Seth
 Fluid Mechanics- AK Jain
 Fluid Mechanics- KL Kumar

7) Metallurgy and Material Sciences 
 Introduction to Physical Metallurgy- Sidney H Avener
 A First Course in Material Science- V Raghavan, PHI
 Elements of Material Science and Engineering- Van Vlack, Addison Wesley
 Science of Engineering Materials- Agarwal
 Material Science- Singh

8) Instrumentation and Control Systems 
 Mechanical Measurements and Control- DS Kumar
 Mechanical Measurement- Beckwith, Marangoni & Lienhard, Addision Wesley
 Control Systems: Principles and Design- M Gopal, Tata McGraw Hill
 Experimental Methods of Engineers- Holman
 Measurement Systems Application and Design- EO Daoblin

9) Mechanical and Industrial Measurements- RK Jain

10) Hydraulic and Pneumatic Power control
 Hydraulic and Pneumatic Power control- Yeaple, N.Butterwoeths
 Industrial Hydraulics- Pipperger & Hicks, Tata McGraw Hill

 Mechanical Measurements- Sirohi and Radhakrishna, New Age

 Theory and Applications of Automatic Controls- BC Nakra, New Age

11) Thermal Engineering 
 Thermal Engineering- RK Rajput, Lakshmi Publications
 Thermodynamics & Heat Engines- Yadav, Central Book depot, Allahabad
12) IC Engines
 IC Engines- V Ganesan
 IC Engines- Gill, Smith & Ziurys
13) Hydraulic Machines and Systems 
 Hydraulic and hydraulic Machines- Modi & Seth
 Hydraulic Machines- Benga & Sharma
 Elements of Hydraulic Machines & Fluids- Jagdish Lal
 Hydraulic Turbines- Nechleba M

14)Production Technology 
 Manufacturing Technology- PN Rao
 Production Technology vol 1- L Krishna Reddy, Allied Publishers
 Production Technology- HMT
 Production Technology- RK Jain
 Metal Casting- TV Ramana Rao, New Age
 Manufacturing Engineering & Technology- RS Parmar
 Principles of Metal Castings- Hiene & Roenthal

15) Kinematics of Machines 
 Theory of Machines- RS Khurmi
 Theory of Machines- Dr Jagdish Lal, JM Shaw
 Theory of Machines- Abdulla Sharif
 Theory of Machines- PL Ballaney
 The Theory of Machines through solved problems- JS Rao, New Age
 Mechanism and Machine Theory- JS Rao & RV Dukkipati, New Age

16) Dynamics of Machines 
 Theory of Machines- RS Khurmi
 Theory of Machines- Robert L Norton, Tata McGraw Hill
 Theory of Machines- Dr Jagdish Lal, JM Shaw
 The Theory of Machines through solved problems- JS Rao, New Age
 Mechanism and Machine Theory- JS Rao & RV Dukkipati, New Age
 Theory of Machines- Shigley, MGH
 Theory of Machines- Thomas bevan, CBS Publications

17) Design of Machine Members 
 A Text Book of Machine design- RS Khurmi, JK Gupta
 Mechanical Engineering Design- JE Shigley
 Machine Design- Pandya & Shah
 Design of Machine Elements- VM Faires
 Machine Design- Schaum Series

18) Metrology 
 Production Technology- RK Jain & SC Gupta
 Engineering Metrology- RK Jain, Khanna Publishers
 BIS standards on Limits & Fits, Surface Finish, Machine Tool Alignment
 Precision Engineering in Manufacturing- RL Murthy, New Age
 Manufacturing Engineering & Technology- Kalpakjian, Addision Wesley

19) Machine Tools 
 Production Technology- RK Jain & SC Gupta
 Production Technology- HMT (Hindustan Machine Tools)

20) Heat Transfer 
 Fundamentals of Engg Heat Transfer and Mass- RC Sachdev, New Age
 Heat and Mass Transfer Data Book- CP Kothandaraman, New Age
 Heat Transfer- Ozsik
 Heat Transfer- Holman
 A Course in Heat & Mass Transfer- SC Arora & Domkundwar, Dhanpatrai & Co
 A Text Book of Heat Transfer- Sukhatme, University Press

21) Computer Aided Design/ Computer Aided Manufacturing (CAD/CAM)
 Automation, Production Systems and Computer Integrated Manufacturing- Mikell P Groover
 CAD/CAM Theory & Practice- Ibrahim Zeid
 Computer Control & Manufacturing Systems- Yoram Koren
 CAD/CAM/CIM- Radhakrishnan & Subramanian, New Age
 Geometric Modelling- Mikell P Groover, PHI
 Numerical Control & Computer Aided Manufacturing- TK Kundra, PN Rao, NK Tewari, Tata McGraw Hill
 Computer Aided Manufacturing- TK Kundra, PN Rao, NK Tewari, Tata McGraw Hill
 CNC Machines- BS Pabla& M Adithan, New Age

22) Automobile Engineering 
 Automotive Mechanics vol1 & vol2- Kirpal Singh
 Automotive Mechanics- GBS Narang
 Automotive Engineering- Nuten Steeds & Havret
 Automotive Engineering- William Crouse
 Automotive Mechanics- Heitner

23) Power Plant Engineering 


 A Text Book of Power Plant Engineering, Rajput, Lakshmi Publications
 A Course in Power plant Engineering- Arora & S Domkundwar
 Power Plant Engineering- FT Morse
 Power Plant Engineering & Economy- Skrotaki & Vopat
 An Introduction to Power Plant Technology- GD Rai
24) Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
 Refrigeration and Air Conditioning- CP Arora, Tata McGraw Hill
 Refrigeration and Air Conditioning- Manohar Prasad, New Age
 A Course in Refrigeration and Air Conditioning- SC Arora & Domkundwar, Dhanpatrai & Co
 Principles of Refrigeration- Dossat, Wiley Eastern
 ASHRAE Handbook, HVAC Applications
 Refrigeration and Air Conditioning- SK Wang &Z Lavan
 Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Airconditioning- Ed. Jan and F. Kreider
25) Jet Propulsion and Rocket Engineering 
 Fundamentals of IC Engines- Gill, Smith & Zierys
 Rocket Propulsion- Suiton
 Thermodynamics of Propulsion- Hill & Paterson
 Gas turbines- Cohen, Rogers & Saravana Muttoo, Addison Wesley & Longman
26) Non-Conventional Sources of Energy 
 Non-Conventional Energy Sources- GD Rai
 Non-Conventional Energy- Ashok V Desai, Wiley Eastern
 Non-Conventional Energy Systems- KM Mittal, Wheeler
 Renewable Energy Technologies- Ramesh & Kumar, Narosa
 Renewable Energy Sources- Twidell & Weir
 Solar Energy- Sukhame
 Solar Power Engineering- BS Magal Frank Kreith & JF Kreith
 Principles of Solar Energy- Frank Keith & John F Kreider
27) Un-Conventional Machine Process 
 Modern Machining Process- Pandey PC & Shah HS, Tata McGraw Hill
 New Technology- Bhattacharya A, The Institution of Engineers India 1984
 Developments in High Speed Metal Forming- Davies & Austin, The Machinery Publishing Corporation co ltd 1985
 Manufacturing Technology- Adithan & Gupta, New Age
 Manufacturing Engineering & Technology- Kalpakjian, Addison Wesley
28) Production Planning and Control 
 Elements of Production Planning & Control- Samuel Eilon
 Modern Production, Operations Management- Baffa & Rakesh Sarin
 Operations Management- Joseph Monks
 Operations Management- SN Chary
 Inventory Theory Control & Practice- Martin K Starr & David W Miller
 Production Control A Quantitative Approach- John E Biegel
 Production Control- Moore
29) Automation in Manufacturing 
 Automation, Production Systems & Computer Integrated Manufacturing- Mikell P Grover
 Computer Control of Manufacturing Systems- Yoram Coreom
 CAD/CAM/CIM- Radhakrishnan
 Automation- W Buekinsham
30) Finite Element Method 
 Introduction to Finite Elements in Engineering- Chandraputla, Ashok Belegundu, Prentice Hall
 An Introduction to Finite Element Method- JN Reddy, Tata McGraw Hill
 The Finite Element Methods in Engineering- SS Rao, Pergamon
31) Robotics 
 Industrial Robotics- Mikel P Groover, Mitchell Wesis, Tata McGraw Hill
 An Introduction to Robot Technology- P Coiffet & M Chaironze, Kogam Page ltd London 1983
 Robot Dynamics and Controls- Spond & Vidyasagar, John Wiley
 Robot Analysis and Intelligence- Asada & Slow Time, Wiley Inter-Science
 Introduction to Robotics- John J Craig, Addison Wesley
32) Computer Graphics
 Procedure Elements for Computer Graphics- David F Rogers, Tata McGraw Hill
 Computer Graphic Principles and Practice- Foley, Vandam Feiner & Huges, Addison Wesley
 Principles of Interactive Computer Graphics- Newman & Sprouu
 Mathematical Elements for Computer graphics- David F Rogers & AdamsSee More: Mechanical Engineering Books (Send me LINKS)

----------


## djfirzen

are u fuckin nuts????....... search it yourself!!!!

----------


## BornToSin

and what a hell you gonna do with all these books, in case you find em all? only for read it all you'll need at least 3 years LOL

----------


## ahmed_mahmoud122

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkssssssss

----------


## mrbeen

if u have all this book please send me to 
mrbeen789@gmail.com
thankessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssssssssssss 
in advvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anyone have iiar ammonia refrigeration piping handbook?

Please share it for viskzsenior@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anyone have iiar ammonia refrigeration piping handbook?

Please share it for viskzsenior@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## ggweber

> Does anyone have iiar ammonia refrigeration piping handbook?
> 
> Please share it for viskzsenior@gmail.com
> Thanks



Somebody was lucky on find the IIAR piping handbook ?

Thanks.

Weber

----------

